# Need some sound



## Indyandy (Sep 19, 2006)

This year when I do my graveyard, I am going to include my FCG in a mosuleum. I plan to have fog rolling out of it and I want to have background music playing. Does anyone have something I can use? Or a suggestion of what would fit?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Click here, and see if the song that starts playing interests you. It is my favorite Midnight Syndicate that the webpage is named after - "Forbidden Crypts":

*Forbidden Crypts Halloween Home Page*

I always thought it would be good for a graveyard scene background music.

Or if you want just sound maybe this one:

*Graveyard Wind 2*


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

dead deb said:


> I agree, Midnight Syndicate would work well. But if you want to try something different, something your treaters has never heard before, go for D1's Hip Hop Halloween/Haunted House Party.
> 
> It's a newly released 24 track instrumental. Scarry voices and howls mixed into strange melodies over hip hop drums and bass. This is the kind of music most young people listen to, and finally it's done Halloween style. It really is a great album.
> 
> ...




SPAM, SPAM, SPAM, SPAM, SPAM, SPAM, SPAM, SPAM, SPAMMITY SPAM....SPAMMITY SPAM......


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Try here..*

This has almost 1GB of music and sounds for FREE. The folder "my 2007 haunt stuff" has some full soundscapes, including "zombie uprise" which may work. Take a look in there and if anything, you can mix your own with many different sounds.

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html

Pass: hauntforum


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Me my mospam manana manna mo spam


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks like dead deb and her delicious spam have been burninated.

TROGDOOOOORRRRRRR!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

If you're looking to buy, here are some samples:
http://thefrighteners.com/Music.htm


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks Admin. Sorry I got carried away, but being a forum owner myself these Spam heads bug the heck out of me. Especially when they send me a PM playing dumb like they think I'm a complete idiot or something.


----------

